# Show me your favorite pouches



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

And where to find them. The pouch that came with my Torque is thin enough to get a good feel of the ammo but I was finding it a bit too smooth to confidently draw back without fear of an accidental release so I narrowed down a pouch that comes with the Marksman tapered bands to a hair over a half inch. It's working quite well with 7/16" steel but it's harder to get a feel for 3/8" steel or #00 buck because of the thickness. So I ask all of you who have been shooting seriously for longer than I, what is your go-to pouch?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I shoot 7/16 almost exclusively and love a laminated pouch like 
Super Sure from Simple Shot. And Warrior pouches from eBay. 
If those are a bit thick for you try the Roo pouch. 
My absolute favorite are hand made double cups by Flatband Miller. 
The best thing about pouches is that they're cheap so it's easy to try them all. 
The best of luck to you in your quest for "The perfect pouch "


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Here ya go. These are my go to. I started a thread “ What’s tour favorite pouch “ a while back. Lots of great info on there


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I like Supersure laminated pouches. I buy from Simple Shot. I am still using some Supersure pouches I bought four years ago. I have tried Simple Shot single layer pouches, E-Shot pouches, roo leather pouches and a few others but Supersure have been my favorites.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

These are the ones I like. From top:

Simple Shot Latigo that is thick yet supple and conforms around ammo very well. I use this on heavy set-ups to shoot my 7/16" and 1/2" ammo. Nothing like the feel of good leather around steel.

Next is a Warrior Pouches Mil-Spec Navy Seal. This one is a great all rounder for 3/8" steel. Longest lasting pouch I have used with the least stretch. This is stiff and thin I don't know why but I like using it on a PFS.

The last two are from China, Aliexpress that I use a lot of. They are very good long lasting pouches that are light, strong and cheap as chips. I think they are the best value micro-fibre pouches.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You could always reverse your SS pouch.

I like Warrior's pouches - Seals are nice - he does some canvas laminated ones that are plenty grippy.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Have you tried to make your own pouches? Here's how I make mine:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Have a pouch die from GZK and make my own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm really liking using these handcut leather pouches. 
They are simple rectangles with the corners trimmed. I hand form the curve, per instructions posted by Tex-Shooter several years ago.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I make my own pouches using leather remnants sold in the textiles & sewing section of a larger retail store, but I have taken a liking for the Chinese microfiber pouches, as they keep their shape perfectly even after extensive use.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

My favorites:

On the left are 60mm GZK pouches. I've never purchased any. They've have been freebies from various GZK orders.

On the right are pouches I cut from GZK dies and 3-4 ounce leather from Amazon. 70mm, 65mm, and 55mm.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> I started a thread " What's tour favorite pouch " a while back.


I'm not sure how my searches missed that one but I'll do some digging, this post probably wouldn't exist had it turned up



mattwalt said:


> You could always reverse your SS pouch.


Funny you mention that, the thought crossed my mind shortly after posting



Ordo said:


> Have you tried to make your own pouches?


Not yet because I don't have a way to punch clean holes but I've been wanting to try after my success with resizing that Marksman pouch with a roll cutter and cutting mat.

Thanks for all the input, looks like some pouch shopping is in the near future. Those microfiber pouches sound very appealing as well as the Supersure but the warrior pouch appeals to my shooting OCD because of the little cutouts on the edges right at the halfway point, helping to ensure a consistent fold around the ammo. If anyone wants to trade some pouches I've got about 95% of a box of Hornady #00 I'll never get through by the end of the year if that strikes your interest. Otherwise it looks like I've got some reading and window shopping to do for now


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

"Not yet because I don't have a way to punch clean holes" ...Buy yourself a set of revolving punch pliers like these:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/General-Tools-Revolving-Punch-Pliers-72/100349258

*A triangle protractor *is extremely useful when it comes to ensuring accurate pouch sides and angles, as well as for centering the holes, if ever.

Once you do start cutting your own pouches (and flat bands), a *safety cutting ruler *will make your fingers feel happier too :hmm: ...like this one:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Metal-Safety-Ruler-Aluminum-Alloy-20-30-45cm-Cutting-Rule-School-Art-Craft-Tool-/372378125716

*To cut both pouches and flat bands successfully,* check out the *Olfa rotary cutter* (a very good brand): https://olfa.com/craft/product/45mm-deluxe-handle-rotary-cutter-rty-2-dx/

and the *cutting mat*: https://olfa.com/craft/product/12-x-18-double-sided-rotary-mat-aqua/

With all that equipment, you're ready to go ahead...


----------



## Fasty (Feb 5, 2013)

I have ordered MAD6 to make my own pouches:
https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=6a58da7788a14083a93e76e19fc1ab44


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I like the canvas laminated warrior samurai pouches.
Last long, no stretch, good grip and a perfect customer support.
Any questions will be answered immediately.
Like them!


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Buy yourself a set of revolving punch pliers like these:
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/General-Tools-Revolving-Punch-Pliers-72/100349258[/url


Looks like a stop at Amazon may be in order, that way I can pick up some leather while I'm there too since there's really nothing but an old pair of steel toes here and those might be required at this job I'm hoping to hear back from early this week. I've got a mat and roll cutter from a curious and semi-succesful attempt at flat bands but only resized a pouch so far.



Fasty said:


> I have ordered MAD6 to make my own pouches:
> https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=6a58da7788a14083a93e76e19fc1ab44[URL=]


It's a tossup between MAD5 and MAD8 for me. The resized pouch I'm using is 80mm x 15mm and it's been just about perfect for 7/16" ammo and the way I grip the pouch but I wouldn't mind eliminating some pouch length. Maybe I'll try making a few first and once I decide I'll have a better idea of a die to commit to.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

the core said:


> Hi guys,
> I like the canvas laminated warrior samurai pouches.
> Last long, no stretch, good grip and a perfect customer support.
> Any questions will be answered immediately.
> Like them!


Missed your post somehow. Even though I'll probably go farther down the road of DIY pouches I've been eyeing up the Warrior pouches for a bit and will more than likely order some eventually. I got back into slingshots for the appeal of reusable ammo and low cost but here I am already getting ready to buy all sorts of stuff. But I was only kidding myself, everyone knows how I get with my hobbies


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Projectile Pilot said:


> Pebble Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Buy yourself a set of revolving punch pliers like these:
> ...


I have MAD5, MAD8, and MAD9 dies. Send me a PM. I can send you pouches I cut so you can try before you purchase.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a pouch die that I bought a while back that I use to cut my pouches. I really enjoy experimenting with different leather type and thicknesses. As you hopefully can see from the pictures, the length and width of all the pouches is the same but the thickness varies quite a bit. Personally I tend to shoot better overall with a thicker pouch but they tend to take longer to break in. I have had good results with kangaroo hides too, super tough and light.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Just got some leather and punches today thanks to Amazon being a day early again, somehow in the midst of that crazy snow storm we got yesterday. And wouldn't you know it? My forceps knicked the tube when I was replacing the old loops the other night and that was my last piece of useable length until Amazon pulls through again tomorrow. I could make some flats but was hoping to test this leather with the loops and about a 12 pound draw to see if the larger holes will hold up.

Mine on top, full grain, says approximately 1.8mm thick

Resized Marksman pouch from tapered band set

The pouch that came with this Torque


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

stevekt said:


> Projectile Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Pebble Shooter said:
> ...




How about I send you a strip of this hide to make two of each? And a little extra for your time and generosity of course


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The only style of pouch that I have shot since 2008. I have shot it Finger formed like in the photo since 2005. It take about 10 shots to break it in and it will still cup a 1/2 inch steel shot hanging from the slingshot so it won't roll out after being shot the life of a band set or over 1000 rounds. I would not shoot anything else and and have tested dozens of pouches made by many different shooters.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Tex-Shooter said:


> The only style of pouch that I have shot since 2008. I have shot it Finger formed like in the photo since 2005. It take about 10 shots to break it in and it will still cup a 1/2 inch steel shot hanging from the slingshot so it won't roll out after being shot the life of a band set or over 1000 rounds. I would not shoot anything else and and have tested dozens of pouches made by many different shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your method of hand forming the pocket is awesome Tex.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

For those that have not seen my method of wet finger forming here is a link! mEfCvgllJfY


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Tex-Shooter said:


> For those that have not seen my method of wet finger forming here is a link! mEfCvgllJfY


After this first pouch I made some weeks ago wears out I'll give that a shot. I made the centering hole a bit too big so I'm going to change it for a new one soon before the integrity of the leather is still solid on either side of that hole


----------

